# Sponsoring a step daughter aged over 21?



## Leanne (May 17, 2008)

Can my dh sponsor our dd who wishes to join us in Dubai when we move there? She is 22 and is my dh's stepdaughter. What paperwork would we need to supply? 

He will be sponsoring myself and our two younger children but would also like to sponsor our eldest dd. Obviously if she can obtain employment in her own right in Dubai the new employee could offer to sponsor but some employees dont offer this and would prefer an employee to be sponsored by a husband or father.

Obviously she wont need the approval of her biological father as she is over 18, and even 21, so just wondering if anyone can answer my question.

I did a search but found nothing related to this.

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Firstly, if you daughter obtains a job in Dubai, it is normal for an employer to sponsor her. Daughter do not remain on father's visa if they have a job.

My question is whether she is your husband's step daughter or adopted daughter as this may make a difference. It is possible to daughter to be on a father's visa over the age of 18, but generally not sons (once out of education).

You best bet would be to ask your PRO as he will be the person dealing with all visas.


-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

my stepfather sponsored me no problem at all and I was 30! I did get a job and he just gave a no objection letter to my employer.


----------



## Leanne (May 17, 2008)

Geordie Armani - Do you know what paperwork your father had to show? Was it just your birth certificate? My dd changed her surname to her stepfathers when she was only 10. She has a document that was issued which states she is to be known by this name and not the name on her birth certificate. This is a legal 'name change' document. Would she need to show that?

I know it would be much easier if she just got a job straight up and this may well happen but if not, we wanted my husband to be able to sponsor her as his daughter if that was possible and want to be prepared with any paperwork he may need to do this.

Any more info. regarding this would be great. Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes bring all that paperwork with you, I can't see it being a problem to be honest with you. It sounds the same as my situation, I also changed my name when I was 10! good luck and be persistent, it can be done.


----------

